# Cold Smoking for tomorrow



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Got my steelhead brined and my peaches seared, threw on a block of cream cheese and a dozen jalapenos for stuffing. Hickory and apple wood cold smoking, be done later tonight and ready for tomorrow. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Do it...i like my peaches with olive oil and blue cheese of the grill/smoker.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Grilled peaches....hmmm. Never tried it, but I'm going to now.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Peaches. Never tried that.
Whyme


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

We'll now for the scores. Hickory mixed with Apple is a winner for the fish, japs & cheese. Its a little strong on the peaches, so next time I'll cut the hickory and go straight apple. Helped the peaches also to lace them with a little drambuie syrup. Gotta love that heat & sweet!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Grilled peaches....hmmm. Never tried it, but I'm going to now.


guess we are the only ones who just flour and fryum ! :thumbsup:

really does look inviting , just be glad your in Tex or i would invite myself.
the smoked cheese thing is what I am going to start doing , applewood is new to me


----------

